# matched magnets



## gregwins (Sep 14, 2011)

hi guys, new here, was wondering if matching power magnets are big to tjet racers? any thoughts? thanks, greg


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Matching magnets in Tjets is a very huge part of building a fast car.
Here is one of the best builders website. http://rj-jets.com/


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out this thread for more information regarding building a "Fray" car. Many of the performance tips & tricks used on the Fray car will help the everyday runner T-jet turn into a little monster as well. Also search on the web for Fray build, there are several good articles floating around out there as well, the key is to experiment, verify results & experiment again. Lots of good info here and over on 

http://www.ho-tips.net/

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197364

Boosted


----------

